# Affirmations



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes I know it sounds corny...but I think those of us that know eachother, even if its just a little bit from posting or chatting or whatever...I think we should post "affirmations" to one person each. By this I mean we should all post one compliment about another person in this site. If someone has said some really good things that have helped you, or just something that was really smart and insightful, good advice, funny, posted a good quote that made you feel good...whatever....anything positive about another person. It might sound dumb but it gets some positive feelings going and it usually makes people feel better.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I agree. I should come in here more often. I usually post some inspirational stories and stuff. I also try to help us as a group here try to find qualities in ourselves to help build our self-esteem.


----------



## mermaid (Nov 8, 2003)

Sounds like a wonderful idea


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jess, you have a great idea!!


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

Great okay im glad I got some feedback...im in the middle of studying for finals and w school i have a crazy schedule so i apologize for not getting this thing started...just give me until thurs and then i will try to figure this out! thanks everyone.


----------

